

The 17 Best (And Worst) SEO & Marketing Strategies - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/ecommerce-marketing-strategies/

======
spiredigital
It's getting harder to "game" the search engines, especially with updates like
Google's Penguin. So a lot of the old methods that might have been effective a
few years back (article marketing, reciprocal linking) won't work, or will
event be detrimental moving forward.

A colleague of mine said it best a few days ago: "You can't fake it anymore
when it comes to SEO. If you want to rank well, you're going to have to put
out / do awesome stuff." I totally agree.

